# 3G и удаленный доступ



## Сергій

Пользовался раньше 4G. Но вот контору ту закрыли и пришлось перейти на 3G.
Как оказалось, модем не дает соединения, если отключена служба "Диспетчер подключений удаленного доступа", я ее раньше выключал; и не работает если нету ndistapi.sys (NDIS-драйвер TAPI удаленного доступа), и wanarp.sys (драйвер IP ARP удаленного доступа), я их раньше просто удалял за ненадобностью и для пущей безопасности.

Зачем для 3G удаленный доступ вообще, если тот же 4G его не требовал?
И опасно ли это для пользователей?


----------



## Newbie

Тоже 3g модем. Служба "Диспетчер подключений удаленного доступа" не требуется, хотя на старом модеме, тоже была необходима.
Сергей, хочу спросить, для работы модема тебе нужна служба "Автонастройка WWAN" ?


----------



## Сергій

Newbie написал(а):


> Для работы модема тебе нужна служба "Автонастройка WWAN" ?


 Через msconfig такую не нашел. По видимому для работы не требуется.


----------



## Newbie

Я чо спросил, у меня на старом модеме, вроде ее тоже не було (сорян, точно не помню), а щас она необходима, для работы модема.


----------



## akok

Тюнинг служб/файлов неблагодарное занятие, пользы особой нет, а вот проблема может появится самая неожиданная.


----------



## twixxman

Не понимаю в чем проблема просто установить PointGSM обородку и удаленно подключаться к чему угодно как угодно? Даже бабушка сможет себе поинт поставить. Сам пользуюсь уже 3год в совместке с модемом и никаких проблем


----------

